# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  ֆիզկուլտուրայի ուսուցիչներ

## ovsanna

Հարգելի ֆիզկուլտուրայի ուսուցիչներ: 
Ես նոր եմ ընդունվել դպրոց` որպես ֆիզկուլտուրայի ուսուցչուհի: 
Պետք է ներկայացնեմ թեմատիկ պլան, մի քիչ դժվարանում եմ, ով կարող է օգնել???

----------


## Shah

Ռուսերենից չե՞ս ուզում թարգմանես:

Եթե չէ, կթարգմանեմ, վաղը կտեղադրեմ էստեղ  :Smile:

----------


## ovsanna

> Ռուսերենից չե՞ս ուզում թարգմանես:


հա, եթե ռուսերեն լինի, կթարգմանեմ, ինձ կոնկրետ պետքա վեցերորդ ու տասնմեկերորդ դասարանների թեմատիկ պլաններ:

Ու մեկել եթե տեղյակ եք, թեմատիկից բացի էլ ինչա պետք?

----------


## Shah

> հա, եթե ռուսերեն լինի, կթարգմանեմ, ինձ կոնկրետ պետքա վեցերորդ ու տասնմեկերորդ դասարանների թեմատիկ պլաններ:
> 
> Ու մեկել եթե տեղյակ եք, թեմատիկից բացի էլ ինչա պետք?


 Երևի հաշվետվություննե՞ր կիսամյակային :Xeloq: ... Բայց դրանց մասին արդեն Դուք պիտի իմանաք, ավելի ճիշտ պիտի ասեն...

----------


## ovsanna

օկ, իսկ թեմատիկի ինչ-որ լինկ կարողա իմանաք?

----------


## Shah

> օկ, իսկ թեմատիկի ինչ-որ լինկ կարողա իմանաք?


Ես ուսուցիչ չեմ, ես մտնելու եմ ու google-ով ման գամ... Նույն բանն էլ Ձեզ խորհուրդ կտամ:

----------


## ovsanna

ման եկել ենք, չկա

----------


## Shah

> ման եկել ենք, չկա


 Թեմատիկ պլան շատ կա, ձևափոխելը դժվար չի 6-րդ և 11-րդ դասարանների համար: Իսկ Հաշվետվությունը պիտի որ ձևերը լինի հենց դպրոցում:

----------


## ovsanna

եթե գտնես /որովհետև ես չկարողացա գտնել/, խնդրում եմ լինկը գրես :Ճ

----------


## Shah

> եթե գտնես /որովհետև ես չկարողացա գտնել/, խնդրում եմ լինկը գրես :Ճ


Խնդրեմ, որը ցանկանաս  :Smile:  
սա google-ն
սա էլ ամենահարմար տարբերակը վերափոխելու համար, ճիշտ ա ինքս կալարեմ թարգմանեմ, բայց եթե խոսք եմ տվել կարող եմ կիրակի օրս Ձեզ տրամադրեմ:

----------

